# Trails zwischen Freiburg und Basel



## Psychonaut (27. März 2010)

Hallo! Bin neuerdings nach Müllheim gezogen und möchte demnächst losradeln.
könnt Ihre mir ein paar Tips geben bezüglich Trails, gerne auch sehr technisch, zwischen Freiburg und Basel? fähtz jemand ev auch abends nach Feierabend? bin (noch) nicht seh schnell bergauf, suche eher was lockeres zum Freeriden
vielen Dank!!!


----------



## BiNkZ (27. März 2010)

Hier gibt's einiges! Schau dir vielleicht einfach mal die Threads durch ...

Als Hausberg haste dann wohl den Blauen, auch wenn ich ma da nicht auskenne...

Ansonsten Richtung Freiburg: Schauinsland, Kybfelsen, Rosskopf, weiter nördlich Kandel

Richtung Basel: Belchen ...

Etwas weiter der Feldberg...

Die Trails aufm Schauinsland, Kybfelsen, Rosskopf kannste eigtl nicht verfehlen, einfach mal hochfahren, da ergibt sich dann soviel von selber ...

Auf dem Blauen hab ich auch mal welche gesehen, da war ich aber nurm mitm Rennrad dort ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurtchose (27. März 2010)

servus psychonaut. also wenn du in müllheim wohnst (wie ich auch) kann ich dir echt den blauen empfehlen. da gibts echt schöne lange trails und da ist echt für jeden was dabei von schnell und teilweise ruppig bis ruppig ruppig :-D. sehr viele dieser trails lassen sich auch gut miteinander kombinieren, wodurch sich sehr viele varianten ergeben. wir waren eben auch auf dem blauen oben und bis auf ein paar restliche schneefelder ist das weisse zeug zum glück weg.


----------



## Psychonaut (27. März 2010)

Ja danke für die schnele Info! werde mich nächste Woche mal auf die Suche begeben..


----------



## kurtchose (28. März 2010)

wenn du mal bock und zeit hast kannst du auch gerne mal mit uns fahren gehen. normalerweise lassen wir uns immer hochfahren und ich denk' da könnte je nach "fahrzeugmenge" mal platz für dich sein. gegen selber hochfahren bin ich aber auch nich abgeneigt


----------



## Psychonaut (18. April 2010)

hat jemand Lust in Müllheim am Freitag Nachmittag zu fahren? hätte ab 1500h Zeit..


----------



## henk66 (18. April 2010)

hi psychonaut

nimm die blaue raute vom blauen nach badenweiler.
teilweise ist der westweg richtung kandern auch ganz nett.
wenn du eine längere tour machen willst, fahr über das münstertal
auf den belchen und von dort über den westweg zum haldenhof
und dann entweder weiter über die kälbelescheuer und dann 
blaue raute nach sulzburg oder vom haldenhof den westweg zum blauen.
die möglichkeiten sind gross....
aber am belchen und an einigen nordhängen und schattenlagen über 
1000 m hats noch schnee.


----------



## Psychonaut (20. April 2010)

vielen Dank! werde mich auf die Suche begeben. vielleicht fährt man sich mal über den Weg...


----------



## KA-Biker (21. April 2010)

Vom Belchen zum Haldenhof ist echt super. Wer ich dieses Jahr auch wieder fahren.
Beim Haldenhof hatten wir damals auch übernachtet..bisschen strange die Leute


----------



## henk66 (21. April 2010)

kauf dir einfach die freizeitkarte vom landesvermessungsamt, da sind alle trails drin! viel spass im schwarzwald und vielleicht fährt man sich mal über den weg. übrigens, die vogesen nebenan sind auch super!


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (9. Mai 2010)

hi wer von euch hat mal lust abends ne runde bikn zu gehn bin eher der marathonfahrer der auch gerne bergab fährt also nix mit downhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psychonaut (15. Mai 2010)

bin eher der Bergabfaherer der auch selber hochkurbelt. vielleicht finden wir ja doch ne schnittmenge..
hast su mal abends zeit für ne runde auf den blauen?


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (15. Mai 2010)

HI 
ja ich denke schon das ich mal abend zeit finde dazu eventuell kommen noch ein paar andere mit 

grüße manuel


----------



## h-walk (20. Mai 2010)

Psychonaut schrieb:


> bin eher der Bergabfaherer der auch selber hochkurbelt. vielleicht finden wir ja doch ne schnittmenge..
> hast su mal abends zeit für ne runde auf den blauen?



Würde mich auch gerne mal einklinken, am Blauen hat es einige feine Trails zum Bergabdonnern, ich fahre sehr oft dort (je nach Wetter mit dem Enduro oder dem HT). Wohne in Auggen...und kenne Bonn auch sehr gut, habe dort mal 3 Jahre gewohnt 
Also, wenn Du Interesse hast, gerne per PN...

Cheers
Harry


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (20. Mai 2010)

Hi 

also so oft bin ich nicht in Bonn, melde mich nächste Woche mal wegen Radeln bin jetzt erstmal ne Woche in Finale zum Biken 

greetz Manuel


----------



## Psychonaut (20. Mai 2010)

ja gerne! musst mir mal ein paar tips geben zu finale..


----------



## Psychonaut (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo" jemand Zeit am Donnerstag abend?? ich so ab 19h

@ H-walk: ich wohne auch in Auggen..
wo bist du in bonn gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (28. Mai 2010)

Aloa meine lieben Trailgenossen, 

so nun bin ich wieder im Lande und kann euch faszinierendes berichten. Wer mal so richtig beim trailen auf seine Kosten kommen mag der sollte sich mal ans Ligurische Meer begeben ist ein wahres Eldorado. 
Am Sonntag findet das alljährliche zusammenkommen der Mtb Pros in St. Märgen statt wer Lust und Laune hat mitzukommen kann gerne mit. 

Viele Liebe Grüße 
Manuel


----------



## h-walk (31. Mai 2010)

Psychonaut schrieb:


> Hallo" jemand Zeit am Donnerstag abend?? ich so ab 19h
> 
> @ H-walk: ich wohne auch in Auggen..
> wo bist du in bonn gefahren?



Salü, Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte...
in Bonner Zeiten meist im Siebengebirge mit dem MTB, sonst war ich dort eher mit dem RR unterwegs (Eifel).
Die Region hier hat biketechnisch natürlich 1000 mal mehr zu bieten, wie gesagt, ich fahre oft am Hochblauen, meist werfe ich das Enduro ins Auto und fahre bis Badenweiler zum Parkplatz, dann rauf auf den Blauen und den obergeilen Trail zum Hexenplatz runter. Dann wieder rauf und den Wanderweg zurück bis Badenweiler. Gutes Work-Out & Fun....das Bier danach hat man sich definitiv verdient...
Ich wohne übrigens in der Sonnbergstrasse 18a, falls Du mal dort vorbeikommst...

Cheers
Harry


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (31. Mai 2010)

also ich denke ich werde die nächsten paar tage mal nur in der ebene fahren und wenn sich ein paar anschließen wollen einfach kurz hier posten mit e- mail adressen dann können wir was organisieren 

grüße 
manuel


----------



## BiNkZ (6. Juni 2010)

henk66 schrieb:


> hi psychonaut
> 
> nimm die blaue raute vom blauen nach badenweiler.
> teilweise ist der westweg richtung kandern auch ganz nett.
> ...




Hey,

das hab ich gestern gemacht, echt ne schicke Tour! Also von Münstertal irgendwie hoch aufn Belchen und ab da alles den Westweg lang aufn Blauen und vom Blauen die blaue Raute wieder runter nach Badenweiler.. Echt gut! Zwischen dem Haldenhof und dem Blauen hätte ich gar keinen so spassigen Flowtrail erwartet, sehr spassig.

Ich muss sagen die allermeisten Wanderer sind ja echt gut drauf mittlerweile ... bis auf eine doofe Ziege hatte ich gar keine Probleme....


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (6. Juni 2010)

Tja meine lieben das ist halt unser Westweg einfach nur zu geil. Musst mal den gesamten Westweg fahren also von Pforzheim nach Basel. 

Greetz
Manuel


----------



## BiNkZ (7. Juni 2010)

Ja echt gut!!!

Gibt's vom Blauen was gescheites durchgängig trailiges runter nach Kandern ?

Der Westweg ist in die Richtung noch wielange Trail?

Ihr habt ja echt nen schönen Hausberg mit dem Blauen 

Aber meine Hohe Möhre mag ich auch :]

Vom Münstertal aufn Belchen hoch bin ich teilweise die gelbe Trailraute hoch, das sah auch nach gutem Flow bergab aus ... Aber irgendwann hab ich den Trail zugunsten einer Forstpiste verlassen. Fängt das oben irgendwo an und geht bis runter ? Ansonsten hab ich mal von Blauer Raute nach Münstertal gehört? 

Und ne andere gelbe Raute nach Schönau? 

Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?

Fragen über fragen aber ich bin gierig nach neuen schönen Trails 

Grüße aus Schopfheim
Hannes


----------



## Bizzarro63 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ja vom Blauen gibt's einen schönen Trail runter über den Hexenplatz nach Vogelbach und dann über die Sausenburg nach Kandern... ;-)

Einfach von der Sonnenterasse des Restaurants nach dem Windsack der Gleitschirmflieger links halten, da geht ein kleiner Pfad Richtung Süden direkt in den Wald. Am Anfang etwas steinig... dann immer runter der Nase nach ;-) Beim Hexenplatz schräg rechts richtung Vogelbach... usw.

Mein Revier ist Südlich des Blauen, von Rümmingen über Kandern bis zum Blauen.

Wenn jemand aus diesem Gebiet an moderatem Partner interessiert ist... bitte melden ;-)

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Tobiwan (19. Juni 2010)

Servus,
an alle Müllheimer und Südfreiburger ;-). Wie siehts denn bei Euch morgen mit biken aus? Vormittags eine Runde auf den Blauen und blaue Route wieder runter? Bin auch eher der Rauffahrer-weils-dann-Runtergeht - ich meine nur Schnittmengentechnisch
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## kurtchose (20. Juni 2010)

salle tobi. hätt ich das gestern gelesen. waren heut nämlich den blauen runtershreddern.


----------



## Tobiwan (21. Juni 2010)

Ja Servus Kurti,
lange nichts mehr gehört voneineander. Ich war am Sonntag mittag oben und gegen 13:30 schon wieder unten. Mal sehen, vielleicht klappts ja am Wochenende.
Gruss
Tobi
P.S. Hast du noch dein Speci?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurtchose (21. Juni 2010)

da haben wir uns ja ganz knapp verpasst. war um 13 uhr oben aber erst um 18 uhr wieder unten. liegt aber auch daran dass wir am filmen waren. am we wollen wir auf jeden fall wieder fahren. ich sag dir am fr oder sa mal bescheid wann.
 ...und ja, ich hab mein speci "leider" noch.:-D


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (21. Juni 2010)

Ola kurtchose 

ich finde euren fahrstil wie in dem video gezeigt einfach fahrläßig. ihr könnt nicht nach belieben auf den trails so rücksichtslos fahren. ihr versaut damit jegliche bemühungen anderer biker mit wanderern. wenn ihr es krachen lassen wollt geht bitte in nen bikepark und tobt euch dort aus.


----------



## Bizzarro63 (22. Juni 2010)

Hola Gipfelstürmer,

Da bist du aber etwas sehr weit von der Realität entfernt. Die Buben fahren für "Downhiller" aber eher im tiefgrünen Bereich. Als XC-Fahrer bin ich sehr oft weit schneller unterwegs, obwohl ich mich zuerst stundenlang den Berg hinauf gekämpft habe... nur um dann für 10 Minuten Kondensstreifen an den Ohren zu spühren ;-)

Die Jungs sind immer auf Sicht gefahren und haben die Geschwindigkeit bei Fussgängern angepasst. 

Eventuell ist das empfinden von verschiedenen Leuten nie auf einen Nenner zu bringen ;-)

Have fun!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00L9abjaRM4"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (22. Juni 2010)

Naja die Videos sprechen eine andere Sprache. Ich fahre auch gerne schnell wenn ich einen Wettkampf bestreite. An Wanderern vorbei zu knallen ist weniger dienlich und schadet uns allen.


----------



## terraesp (25. Juni 2010)

Ich finde der Gipfelstürmer hat vollkommen recht. Das Video zeigt eindeutig rücksichtsloses Verhalten gegenüber dem Wanderer, der komplett ins Unterholz flüchten muss. Wer in voller Rüstung so rasen will sollte sich besser in die Bike-Parks verkrümeln. 
Ich glaub allerding kaum, dass die Jungs sich von unseren Worten beeindrucken lassen werden.


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Juni 2010)

Interessante Diskussion...
Ich würd dem Kurti sowieso mal einen Tag Todtnau vorschlagen. Da macht´s Laune und so schnell wie im Park kann man seine Fahrtechnik gar nicht verbessern. Grüßle!


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (25. Juni 2010)

hi teraesp

ich will die jungs gar nicht ändern oder sonstwas, ich möchte lediglich einen denkanstoß geben. es kann nicht sein das einige wenige meinen sie seien auf frei befahrbahren wegen. Wir bewegen uns genau genommen ilegal. Wir sollten uns einfach dessen klar sein.


----------



## voldemort (25. Juni 2010)

von Grunern bei Staufen über den Katzenstuhl zur Kälbelescheuer, von dort hoch zum Westweg, darauf zum Blauen, die rattenscharfe Abfahrt nach Badenweiler und über den Bettlerpfad zurück nach Grunern. Einen besseren Tipp habe ich nicht. Aber ohne Treten geht`s nicht.

Grüßle


----------



## Psychonaut (25. Juni 2010)

bin wieder in Lande und gerne dabei-> fährt jemand am Di oder Do ab 19:00?.

habe bisher einiges dank eurer Tips gefunden und bin immer mehr begeistert...

kenne bisher die Abfahrt vom Blauen nach Badenweiler (Blaue Raute), den Westweg Belchen-Blauen. auch die Abfahrt >(Kehrentrail) vom Belchen Richtung Süden nach Neuenweg gefällt..
bei Freiburg die Abfahrt vom Schauinsland bis zur Sternenwiese sowie Roßkopf Downhillabfahrt ist ebenfall toll. 

habenoch ein paar Fragen: 
-wie komme ich direkt von Müllheim/Badenweiler hoch zur Kälbelescheuer? mit möglichst wenig Tretenergie?. Die Blaue Raute von Sulzburg zur Kälbelescheue wurde vorgeschlagen: woher verläuft die (meine Karte nicht sehr genau), taugt sie auch als Abfahrt?

-Der Westweg: auch interessant vom Belchen Richtung Norden?

-Abfahrt Blauen-Hexenplatz-Kandern: entspricht sie dem Westweg?

-Abfahrt Blauen-Badenweiler: welche Varianten sind interessant? gehts nach Badenweiler noch weiter ins Tal nach Niederweiler oder Müllheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (26. Juni 2010)

hi voldermort diesen weg musst du mir mal zeigen. 

grüße manuel


----------



## mehrgrip (29. Juni 2010)

Hi,
kurze Frage für einen nicht Ortsansässigen, ich war letzte Woche in Freiburg Kirchzarten und dachte ich finde die wunderschönen Trails etc.
War aber nix, bin die ganze Zeit nur die üblichen Waldwege gefahren bis hoch zum Feldberg und rüber nach Schauinsland.
Da ich das nächste mal nicht nochmals das selbe Desaster erleben will suche ich wenn irgendwie machbar einen regionalen Bikeguide oder sowas der einfach Lust hat mir und meinem Kumpel ein paar schöne Flecken zu zeigen. Logischerweise würden wir uns erkenntl. zeigen.
Also falls jemand Lust hat. würde mich sehr freuen , im Gegenzug biete ich die ein oder andere schmackhafte Führung in Baden an
also Raum Baden Baden oder Bühl Hornisgrinde etc.
Einfach PM an mich. Danke


----------



## h-walk (29. Juni 2010)

Psychonaut schrieb:


> -Abfahrt Blauen-Badenweiler: welche Varianten sind interessant? gehts nach Badenweiler noch weiter ins Tal nach Niederweiler oder Müllheim?



Es gibt 2-3 Variationen, ab dem "Plateau" nach der Strassenüberquerung von oben kommend, desweiteren weiter unten an der Hütte kann man entweder Richtung Klinik fahren (Treppen) oder eine andere Variante bis zu den Tennisplätzen in Badenweiler.
Ich werde Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr vom Tennisplatz Badenweiler starten und plane eine Doppelüberschreitung: Badenweiler-Hochblauen-Hexenplatz-Hochblauen-Badenweiler...viele harte Höhenmeter, aber auch viel Bergabdonnern. Hoffentlich keine Gewitter...

Cheers
H.


----------



## Psychonaut (6. Juli 2010)

hat jemand Lust am Do zu fahren? ab 19:00


----------



## h-walk (8. Juli 2010)

Psychonaut schrieb:


> hat jemand Lust am Do zu fahren? ab 19:00



Ein Kollege von mir startet heute ab 19h vom Parkplatz/Tennisclub Badenweiler auf den Blauen...ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe...

Cheers
H.


----------



## m7cha (8. Juli 2010)

Grad das Video angeschaut, sehr schöne Strecke. Ab wozu braucht man da ein Fully & Kampfanzug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (8. Juli 2010)

HI 

von welchem Video sprichst du. Wer von euch hat am Wochenede Lust ne Runde zu reißen. Grüße Manuel


----------



## m7cha (9. Juli 2010)

Das von Kurtchose


----------



## blackleaf (16. Juli 2010)

am wochenende jemand unterwegs? belchen und blauen reizen mich extrem. fahr sonst nur die trails um freiburg. bin bergauf eher langsam ( 18 kg müssen bewegt werden) aber ich fahre;-)


----------



## Psychonaut (25. Juli 2010)

von Wo nach Wo geht eigentlich der berühmte Trail von der Kälblescheue runter?


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Juli 2010)

Kommt darauf an, was du suchst aber ich denke du meinst den schmalen Pfad, der links liegt (Kälbelscheuer liegt hinter dir) und leicht berab verläuft. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, nennt man den auch Kreuzweg und man kommt bei dem Haldenhof (Wirtschaft unterhalt dem Sirnitzer Sattel) raus. Bin allerdings selbst ein Zu´greister vielleicht kann´s ein Badener genauer beschreiben.

Und da hab ich schon meine Frage. War heute mal wieder auf dem Blauen (von Müllheim kommend) und wollte nicht die blaue Route sondern mal etwas anderes runterfahren. Also den spassigen "Hüpfweg" nach Eggerten genommen, wirklich sehr lustig wenn man mit dem Bike auch mal springen möchte. In Eggerten hab ich den Weg links neben der Anzeigetafel Richtung Badenweiler genommen. Der war leider relativ lang eine Waldautobahn. Gibt es da gute Alternativen? Ist es Richtung Kreuzweg trailiger zu fahren. Ich bin da oben auch schon mal einen super Trail, eher wellig auf Brechsand, gefahren. Aber wie ich da hingekommen bin (vielleicht war es auch die gegensätzliche Richtung zum Blauen?) ist die große Fragen. 

Wer kennt prundsätzlih noch ein paar holy trails vom Blauen mit grober Richtung Müllheim? Ist jemand schon mal Richtung Feldberg abgefahren? Direkt am Blauen Restaurant geht da auch ein interessanter Weg (links neben dem Paragliderstartplatz) ab.
Ride on - Tobi


----------



## Psychonaut (25. Juli 2010)

Danke!
den trail von der Kälbelescheue zum Haldenhof kenne ich. gibts da auch andere Abfahrten von der Kälbelescheue richtung Sulzburg z.B?

Blauen Richtung Feldberg:
der Westweg wischen Blauen und Belchen über die Bergrücken macht wenig Höhnemeter, hat aber ganz nette Flowtrails.
empfehlen kann ich 2 Abfahrten vom Bleclhen: 
1) Westweg richtung Haldenhof (schöner, z.T verblockter Würzel- und Steintrail->sehr schön, ach wenn man die 2. Hälfte des Downhills zum Haldenhof runter dann leider auf Forstwegen verschwendet.
2) Auf der Karte: Abfahrt vom Belchen nach Süden Richtung Neuenweg: die erste3 Hälfte (Kehrentrail) ist sehr schön

am Feldberg soll es viel geben, war noch nicht da..

vom Blauen Richtung Hexenplatz (Beginn neben Paraglideplatz) ist auc der Westweg, diesmal richtung Kandern. bis zum Hexenplatz ganz nett, allerdings verliert man doch relativ viele Höhenmeter


----------



## Tobiwan (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo Psychonaut,
du scheinst schon gut unterwegs zu sein hier im Markgräfler Land. Ich habe allerdings nicht das allseits bekannte Feldberg gemeint, sondern eine kleine Ortschaft süd-westlich vom Blauen. Der von dir beschreibene Weg zum Belchen ist aber auch eine tolle Tour.

Aber nochmal an die werte MTB-Gemeinde - Welche guten Alternativen als die Blaue Raute gibts vom Blauen, so dass man irgendwie wieder in grober Richtung Müllheim oder Umgebung rauskommt?


----------



## h-walk (26. Juli 2010)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Hallo Psychonaut,
> du scheinst schon gut unterwegs zu sein hier im Markgräfler Land. Ich habe allerdings nicht das allseits bekannte Feldberg gemeint, sondern eine kleine Ortschaft süd-westlich vom Blauen. Der von dir beschreibene Weg zum Belchen ist aber auch eine tolle Tour.
> 
> Aber nochmal an die werte MTB-Gemeinde - Welche guten Alternativen als die Blaue Raute gibts vom Blauen, so dass man irgendwie wieder in grober Richtung Müllheim oder Umgebung rauskommt?



Hi,
an der Seite Richtung Sehringen/Feldberg sieht es eher schlecht aus, hier dominieren eher die Autobahnen und es hat immer nur kleine kurze Passagen als Singletrail. Meines Wissens starten alle interessanten Trails (abgesehen vom Hexenplatz) in der letzten Kehre der Blauenstrasse (dort wo auch der Blauenlauf hochkommt). Im Verlauf gibt es dann 2-3 Varianten bergab, z.B. Richtung Klinik oder Richtung Tennisplätze Badenweiler. 

Es gibt aber noch einen spassigen Trail, wenn Du von der Blauenstrasse der Blauenlaufstrecke in den Wald folgst (leicht bergauf) und dort wo die  grosse Serpentine nach links dreht rechts fährst. Nach ca. 100m rechts halten dort zweigt ein Weg ab, der sich in einen Singletrail verschmälert und ein paar lustige Spitzkehren bereithält, man kommt nah bei Sehringen raus... 

Ich fahre dann weiter Richtung Lipburg/ Müllheimer Wald, beim Friedhof abbiegen und noch ein bisschen durch den Müllheimer Wald rocken. 

Cheers
H.


----------



## Tobiwan (27. Juli 2010)

h-walk, das hört sich als eine echte Alternative an. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren, wo dein Einstieg ist. Wenn ich vom Blauenhaus auf die Blauenlaufstrecken (an der Linkskurve rechts rein) fahre, geht bei mir der Trail bergab und ich komme an einer Wegkreuzung im Wald raus, bei der man z.b nach Badenweiler oder Belchen fahren kann. Ich denke du meinst eine andere Stelle?
Bekomm ich noch einen Tipp?
Gruss


----------



## h-walk (27. Juli 2010)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> h-walk, das hört sich als eine echte Alternative an. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht ganz im klaren, wo dein Einstieg ist. Wenn ich vom Blauenhaus auf die Blauenlaufstrecken (an der Linkskurve rechts rein) fahre, geht bei mir der Trail bergab und ich komme an einer Wegkreuzung im Wald raus, bei der man z.b nach Badenweiler oder Belchen fahren kann. Ich denke du meinst eine andere Stelle?
> Bekomm ich noch einen Tipp?
> Gruss



Die von Dir erwähnte Stelle ist recht weit oben, da hast Du erstmal bis zum "Plateau" keine Alternativen, ausser der von Dir genannten. Weiter unten an der zweiten Hütte kannst Du dann Richtung Klinik (Variante mit Treppen und Brücke) oder smart über einen Trail durch ein paar Spitzkehren Richtung Tennisplatz (dabei kreuzt Du die Blauenstrasse) fliegen.

Der Trail nach Sehringen ist weiter unten, leider kann man ihn nicht "von oben", also vom Blauen kommend, direkt anfahren ohne zwischendurch eine Waldautobahn zu nehmen. 

Lass uns doch mal fahren, ich werde diesen  Mittwoch gegen 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz bei den Tennisplätzen Badenweiler starten...

Ich gebe zu, dass meine Beschreibungen etwas Banane sind, aber ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer, wie die Wege heissen oder welche Farbe auf den Markierungen ist...

Cheers
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (27. Juli 2010)

Na das ist mal ein Angebot. Versprechen kann ich´s nicht aber ich versuch um 18:30 auch am Tennisplatz zu sein.
Gruss


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (27. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend, 

ich werde versuchen Morgen Abend mich wenns irgendwie machbar ist bin aber leider nicht der schnellste bergab und bergauf geht auch nicht mehr wirklich viel. 

grüße 

manuel


----------



## LGswim16 (13. August 2011)

Hi
Wenn dieses Thema noch lebt^^
Bei der Schwärze in Badenweiler haben wir einen Drop gebaut:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQGLzpM8tsg"]MTB- Drop LSD      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Beim Grillplatz über die Straße  und dann den Wanderweg zur Burg Neuenfels hoch. Er steht relativ am Anfang!


----------



## Tobiwan (29. August 2011)

Hallo LGswim16,
ich wollte schon mal im Fred hier nachfragen, wer das Ding gebaut hat. 
Gleich mal drei Dinge vorweg:
1.) Endlich macht mal einer was, aber:
2.) Das Ding ist schlecht gebaut - auch die oben auf der Ruine
3.) Sowas darf man nicht auf einem Weg bauen, da die Verletzungsgefahr für andere viel zu hoch ist.

Wenn Du/Ihr Lust habt, ein bißchen unauffälliger in Aktion zu treten, dann meldet Euch bei mir per PN. 
Gruss


----------



## Cookiemonster95 (2. September 2011)

Hey Tobiwan
ich und Lgswim16 haben den Drop gebaut ( ich weiß er ist noch ausbaufähig )
wenn du lust hast könnten wir uns mal treffen und was bauen


----------



## Cube22 (25. März 2013)

Hi leutz bin neu im Forum. 
Komme aus müllheim und hab erst wider angefangen mit downhill Biken, nach langer zeit.
Wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand vielleicht paar Trails zeigen könnte? Oder sagen hausberg hochblauen


----------



## Hoschy (4. April 2013)

voldemort schrieb:


> von Grunern bei Staufen über den Katzenstuhl zur Kälbelescheuer



Moin moin,

ich brauche mal bitte Eure Einschätzung zu diesem Weg. Wie _heftig _ist dieser in der beschrieben Richtung. Sind immerhin rund 600 Hömes überwiegend auf Trails. Speziell bis Katzenstuhl siehts recht steil aus . Soll Teil einer Tagestour sein (Fr-Schaui-Staufen-Blauen-BWeiler). 

Grüße Hoschy


----------



## make65 (4. April 2013)

Ist eigentlich recht gut fahrbar.  Aber wenn Du das an einem Tag fahren willst --> Respekt. 

Dürften dann deutlich über 2000hm sein. 
Von Grunern zur Kälble musst mit ca. 2 Stunden rechnen, dann nochmal ca. 1,5 bis 2 zum Blauen.


----------



## Hoschy (4. April 2013)

Besten Dank, die Info hilft mir sehr weiter! 

Kam ungewollt ein bissl großmogelig rüber, soll meine diesjährige Geburtstagstour werden und da gönne ich mir dazwischen eine Fahrt mit dem "Seilbähnsche"  Hab die Tour schon lange auf dem Radar, den Sommer ist es aber soweit.

Grüße Hoschy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voldemort (4. April 2013)

hallo Hoschy,

wir haben die Touren auf der Schwarzwaldvereinkarte 508 Lörrach/Belchen zusammengestellt. Dort sind sie rot eingezeichnet.

Normalerweise würde ich daraus 2 Touren machen: von Freiburg auf den Schauinsland, dann über die Etzenbacher Höhe nach Staufen (super lohnend, einige Gegensteigungen) und auf dem Bettlerpfad zurück. Die zweite Tour so wie ursprünglich beschrieben von Grunern nach Grunern. Hätte den Vorteil, dass die Aufstiege jeweils zu Beginn der Tour sind. 

Vom Schauinsland über die Etzenbacher Höhe nach Staufen, dort auf dem Bettlerpfad nach Grunern und dann über Katzenstuhl, Gabler Eck, Kälbelescheuer zum Blauen ist auf jeden Fall eine knackige Tagestour. Der Aufstieg von Grunern ist definitv für Leute, die Spaß am kleinsten Ritzel haben. Es hat Trails vom Feinsten und wenig Wanderer. Von der Kälbelescheuer ist es sehr lohnend, fast höhengleich östlich Richtung Gasthaus Halden zu fahren. Aber nur, wenn wenig Wanderer unterwegs sind, es ist eng und verblockt und die Parkplätze nah. Bis kurz vor dem Blauen kann man sich dann etwas erholen und flüssige, teilweise schmale Trails genießen (Westweg), auf der letzten Schulter zum Blauen hat es gerade noch fahrbare Varianten. Die Abfahrt nach Badenweiler beginnt am besten direkt am Blauenturm, mit offenen Dämpfern  Viel Spaß


----------



## voldemort (4. April 2013)

sorry, natürlich kleinstes Kettenblatt und größtes Ritzel


----------



## Hoschy (8. April 2013)

Hallo voldemort,

super dass Du hier noch mitliest und großes Dankeschön für die Infos. Ich glaube ich habe die Strecke vom Schaui nach Staufen wohl unterschätzt, dachte es entspräche ungefähr der blauen Abfahrt nach Fr. Von Halden nach Grunern muss sicherlich auch klasse sein! Werde Deinen Vorschlag gerne aufnehmen mit einer Übernachtung. Dann bekomme ich den Abstecher zum Hexenplatz zeitlich eventuell auch noch mit rein 

Grüße Hoschy


----------



## 2markt (15. Juni 2013)

hallo

bin schon den kandel runter nach glaube st,Peter gefahren 
und den schauinsland nach Freiburg
gibst noch ein 3 super abfahrt


----------

